# Glock letter?



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Recently purchased a 17L that is an ex military gun from Central America. If I contact Glock could they provide me with a brief history of this pistol. Unit it was issued to,etc?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

By serial number I'm sure they could tell you it's born-on date, and where it was originally sent, and if it's ever been back to the factory. That's probably all they could tell you. Manufacturers have no way to tell what else happens to the pistol.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That'd be great for every used gun purchased, there'd be a history with it.

...wait, that'll probably be a bit morbid.:buttkick:


----------

